# Dating Advice



## shan0107 (Feb 28, 2012)

I have been dating a friend from college for about a month now. I live in North Carolina and he is in New Jersey. I went to visit him for few days and on the last day, he told me he does not want to date me exclusively. After I got angry about it, he relented. He also would not tell his mother or ex-girlfriend we are dating. Huge Red flags went up. He came here last wee for a few days. When he met my friends for the first time, he was texting his ex at the bar most of the night and then called me her name as well. His ex posted a message on her Facebook saying "What's mine is mine, blah blah blah. Mind you, we are all in our late 30's, this seems so 12th grade to me. I suspect he is still seeing her as well as me. What advice can anyone give me?


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 6, 2012)

shan0107 said:


> What advice can anyone give me?


Drop him. Move on.


----------



## shan0107 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Dedicated2Her (Nov 13, 2010)

shan0107 said:


> I have been dating a friend from college for about a month now. I live in North Carolina and he is in New Jersey. I went to visit him for few days and on the last day, he told me he does not want to date me exclusively. After I got angry about it, he relented. He also would not tell his mother or ex-girlfriend we are dating. Huge Red flags went up. He came here last wee for a few days. When he met my friends for the first time, he was texting his ex at the bar most of the night and then called me her name as well. His ex posted a message on her Facebook saying "What's mine is mine, blah blah blah. Mind you, we are all in our late 30's, this seems so 12th grade to me. I suspect he is still seeing her as well as me. What advice can anyone give me?


Go back and read what you wrote. What kind advice would you give someone else? Seriously.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

shan0107 said:


> I have been dating a friend from college for about a month now. I live in North Carolina and he is in New Jersey. I went to visit him for few days and on the last day, *he told me he does not want to date me exclusively. After I got angry about it, he relented*.


Uh, sorry. Could not really read past that (but did).

He told you STRAIGHT UP he does NOT want an exclusive relationship with him and you tried to "anger" his way into thinking differently. You can't MAKE someone do/feel/be something they are not.

Your mistake was thinking you could have something legit with this guy.

You are playing *yourself* at this point. 

He is not that into you. The sooner you ACCEPT this, the better.


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

Move on and don't look back. 

He's still attached to his ex. 

You seem attached to an image of what you'd like him to be.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Classic case of *Wants to Believe Something Other Than the Truth.*


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

He "relented" so he could have his cake and eat it too. He has no intention of dating you exclusively, no matter what he told you. 

Just my $0.02 worth. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

shan0107 said:


> he told me he does not want to date me exclusively. After I got angry about it, he relented.


You got angry because he didn't want to commit to you after one month? Wow. If a woman pulled that on me I'd view her as some sort of psycho/stalker and get as far away from her as fast as possible. It's just so.. weird. 



shan0107 said:


> Mind you, we are all in our late 30's, this seems so 12th grade to me.


You'll catch up, you just have to study.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

shan0107 said:


> What advice can anyone give me?


Start with "keep your stories straight".



shan0107 said:


> I have been dating a friend from college for about a month now. I live in North Carolina and he is in New Jersey.





shan0107 said:


> This is such a confusing time and I needed some advice from other separated people. My wife and I have been together for 11 years and married for two years..I had to move back home to NY to regroup(live in North Carolina) .


Will the real shane0107 please stand up.


----------



## hereinthemidwest (Oct 7, 2010)

lenzi said:


> Start with "keep your stories straight".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl: lol I seen that too.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

lenzi said:


> Start with "keep your stories straight".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Chica-chica-Slim Shady! _

Great. Going to have Eminem stuck in my head but GOOD ONE! :rofl:


----------

